# Repticon:Baltimore 1/31,2/1



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey froggers,and future froggers! I will be vending once again this upcoming weekend at Timonium Fairgrounds-Repticon show! I will have a great selection of captive bred dart frogs to offer and some really nice potted plants/plant cuttings/neo.bromeliads also. I will have a nice selection of fruitfly cultures/isopods,along with some live tropical pillow moss. This should be a great show for anyone thinking about adding to their collection,or just getting started in this hobby,so stop on by and say hi!
Some of the frogs i will be bringing:

Azureus tinctorius
Brazilian Yellow-head tinctorius
Patricia tinctorius
Dwarf Cobalt(French Guiana)tinctorius
Regina tinctorius
R.amazonicus Iquitos
R.flavovittata
R.vanzolini
R.imitator Chazuta
R. '' Tarapoto
R. '' Varadero
R.variablis "Southern"
R.reticulatus
E.anthonyi "Santa Isabelle"
Auratus-Portabela
Auratus-Green/Black CR
Leucomelas-standard

Thanks for looking! Hope to see you this weekend!
Ron


----------

